# Hen of the woods



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

I found a few of these today some on stumps some growing near them. May have been dead stumps in the ground but was wondering if they are hen of the woods? If so any idea how to fix em.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

That's them. Harvest without disturbing the mycellium. Cook like any mushroom, these are good tucker with steak. Find a wine sauce recipe.


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Bowdonky. What part is the mycelium. Also what about cleaning and storing them? I is the identification forum but I hate to start a whole new thread. Also how to you clean them and what parts do you eat. I'm thinking about frying them in batter.


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hen of the woods and chicken of the woods/ sulpher shelf are 2 different things from what I have been told and read. Also I used a Camera phone for he pic so it doesn't do it much justice. It is meatier than what it appears.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

here is a good page that discusses the two.

http://americanmushrooms.com/edibles1.htm


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hay thanks for the info guys. Wind In her Hair I will admit your looks yummier.  
Ok I cut what I found up into little strips and cut them in half. I fried it in butter olive oil and garlic salt. I didnt put much time into just wanted to try some to see if I had and allergic reactions to it. Is been over an hour and nothing so far so. Anyways it was pretty tasty. Was tougher than I imagined it would be. But like I say I didnt put much time into maybe fried it 4 about 5 minutes or so.


----------

